
What 'snowflakes' get right about free speech - pbiggar
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/24/opinion/what-liberal-snowflakes-get-right-about-free-speech.html
======
terri_cat
I think a lot of people don't really know how bad it is to be a targeted
group. Without this empathy, it sounds like whining.

